# Rib Rub???



## danbono (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi All What is your "GO TO" rub for ribs?
I'm stuck between Oakridge Sweet and there Competition pork, and Simply Marvelous,Cherry-Spicy Apple-and Sweet Seduction.
Also going with Blue Hogs Original Sauce.
Thanks for your opinions
DanB


----------



## foamheart (Mar 24, 2014)

Me I use Garlic, onion, cayenne, for the over night wrap, and just before the grill irs salt and a slight coating of light brown sugar to get that candy coating  like and M&M. It makes 'em moist and a touch of sweetness.

Let the pork taste like pork.

I understand though that Jeffs rub is really awesome.


----------



## seenred (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Dan.  I use a few homemade rubs on pork, including Jeff's Rub Recipe which is good on most anything.  For pork, I've been using Memphis Magic Dust a lot lately...it has become one of my favorite pork rubs:

Memphis Magic Dust Rub Recipe

Ingredients

 3/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar

 3/4 cup white sugar

 1/2 cup paprika

 1/4 cup Morton's kosher salt

 1/4 cup garlic powder

 2 tablespoons ground black pepper

 2 tablespoons ground ginger powder

 2 tablespoons onion powder

 2 teaspoons rosemary powder

Yield, makes about 3 cups.

Red


----------



## danbono (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Thanks for the fast replies.I was thinkng more for a store bought rub, either Oakridge, or Simply Marvelous.

Thanks Dan

PS Both rubs sound great


----------



## whatamess (Mar 24, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Hi Dan.  I use a few homemade rubs on pork, including Jeff's Rub Recipe which is good on most anything.  For pork, I've been using Memphis Magic Dust a lot lately...it has become one of my favorite pork rubs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that rub it's great on chicken too


----------



## d-train (Mar 24, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Hi Dan.  I use a few homemade rubs on pork, including Jeff's Rub Recipe which is good on most anything.  For pork, I've been using Memphis Magic Dust a lot lately...it has become one of my favorite pork rubs:
> 
> Memphis Magic Dust Rub Recipe
> 
> ...


I mixed up a batch of that and used it on a couple racks of baby backs. It came out way to sweet for my liking. It was like candied ribs lol. Maybe i botched the recipe when i mixed it up. Or its likely just a matter of taste. Do you find it heavy on the sweet side?


----------



## danbono (Mar 25, 2014)

HI All I think I'm going with,Simply Marvelous,Cherry-Spicy Apple-and Sweet Seduction.Also going with Blue Hogs Original Sauce.

Any one use these lately?

Thanks Dan


----------



## mtm29575 (Mar 25, 2014)

I use a homemade rub, very close to the the Big Bob Gibson rub. I just tweaked it to my liking. I would like to find a really good commercial rub to try, so I'm really interested in this thread.


----------



## d-train (Mar 25, 2014)

mtm29575 said:


> I use a homemade rub, very close to the the Big Bob Gibson rub. I just tweaked it to my liking. I would like to find a really good commercial rub to try, so I'm really interested in this thread.


I used Lil & Tooters fancy dry rub, but haven't been able to find it in the last year or so. It was some of the best, if not THE best pork rub ive ever had. I usually mixed it will some Zarda but and it was phenomenal on loin back ribs. They also have a meat tonic sauce that is exquisite as well. Other than that, the Hasty Bake rub is pretty hard to beat as far as a commercial rub is concerned. I'd like to hear others favorite rubs as well.


----------



## seenred (Mar 25, 2014)

D-Train said:


> I mixed up a batch of that and used it on a couple racks of baby backs. It came out way to sweet for my liking. It was like candied ribs lol. Maybe i botched the recipe when i mixed it up. Or its likely just a matter of taste. Do you find it heavy on the sweet side?


You're right...it is a little sweeter than some - although I don't think exceedingly so.  At my house I have to accommodate the tastes of Mrs. Red (happy wife - happy life!).  I like Jeff's rub a lot on just about everything, including ribs and pork butt...but she says it's too spicy for her (even after I have toned it down some).

Red


----------



## sgtmonte (Mar 25, 2014)

For Pork, I've been using Bad Byron's Butt Rub or Jeff's rub.

I use my own concoction for Chicken.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 25, 2014)

The most important thing about rub is applying it properly. Always rub counter clockwise. It has to do with the geomagnetic forces. Since we are north of the equator the earths force is in a counter clockwise direction, which means the magnetic forces at the meat are clockwise. That's the reason that when dropped meat falls,  two dissimilar forces compelling attraction which we all call gravity (opposites attract). Therefore to get the rub to this same state you must rub it counter clockwise to insure it magnetic attraction. I have some ocean front property near Denver for sale also....... Maybe a bridge in LA? Maybe you'd contribute to the fund so we can pay off the Lincoln Memorial?

I always wait to the last min to do a light dusting of light brown sugar on pork. Of course you rub it in counter clockwise and it liquefies. It encapsulates the meat and when caramelization forms a hard candy shell like and M&M, (you can't see it or feel it when done lightly). Thereby holding moisture in to keep that meat more juicy. It doesn't take much, when done right you can't taste it either. I also do my salt at the same time. As salt is a dehydrator, its naturally removes the moisture from the meat.

Of course before my rub I allow it to sit open in the reefer or on the cabinet with a fan long enough to all the ribs to become tacky, its a fancy work something like "pellicle". It really does help the rubs hold on as well as the smoke absorption with any type meat.


----------



## danbono (Mar 25, 2014)

??? what was that all about?

Thanks Dan


----------



## smoking b (Mar 25, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> The most important thing about rub is applying it properly. Always rub counter clockwise. It has to do with the geomagnetic forces. Since we are north of the equator the earths force is in a counter clockwise direction, which means the magnetic forces at the meat are clockwise. That's the reason that when dropped meat falls,  two dissimilar forces compelling attraction which we all call gravity (opposites attract). Therefore to get the rub to this same state you must rub it counter clockwise to insure it magnetic attraction. I have some ocean front property near Denver for sale also....... Maybe a bridge in LA? Maybe you'd contribute to the fund so we can pay off the Lincoln Memorial?
> 
> I always wait to the last min to do a light dusting of light brown sugar on pork. Of course you rub it in counter clockwise and it liquefies. It encapsulates the meat and when caramelization forms a hard candy shell like and M&M, (you can't see it or feel it when done lightly). Thereby holding moisture in to keep that meat more juicy. It doesn't take much, when done right you can't taste it either. I also do my salt at the same time. As salt is a dehydrator, its naturally removes the moisture from the meat.
> 
> Of course before my rub I allow it to sit open in the reefer or on the cabinet with a fan long enough to all the ribs to become tacky, its a fancy work something like "pellicle". It really does help the rubs hold on as well as the smoke absorption with any type meat.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 25, 2014)

DanBono said:


> ??? what was that all about?
> 
> Thanks Dan


The first paragraph is just a joke.

The second two I do. I don't use mustard or oil to hold spices on, there is really no need, its called a rub, not a paste. AND the salt and sugar are best left till last on any rub. I usually rub the day before, then again just before putting the meat on the fire.

If you don't now, try it and see what you think. I prefer a meat taste that is highlighted by a small bit of spice/herb/smoke, I I don't want it lost in the seasonings.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 25, 2014)

FH, that cracked me up!

The OP just mentioned ribs, didn't say whether pork or beef.

For pork ribs my favorite store bought rub is McCormick Sweet & Smoky.  Pricy this time of year, but when I want to just reach in the cabinet and throw something on ribs instead of mixing my own, that's what I reach for.  I stock up in the summer when you can get a 4.76 oz container for $3.50 or less.  I looked just the other day because I'm almost out and it was $4.89.  I'll wait and use up rubs I've already put together. 

For beef ribs I like SPOG.  Simple and lets the beef shine.

For either pork or beef ribs when I want something a little different I use a recipe I found online and modified slightly.  It's close to but different than McC S&S.  It is a Coffee-Chili Rub.  Go lightly though because a little goes a long way on both pork and beef ribs and too much will overpower the meat.  Great on butts too, probably my favorite for pulled pork.    

Ingredients:
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup black pepper
1/4 cup of finely ground dark coffee
1/4 cup smoked paprika 
2 Tbs kosher salt
1 Tbs pasilla chili powder

2 tsp granulated garlic

2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp of cinnamon
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp allspice


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 26, 2014)

I used to coat ribs in a ton of rub (brown sugar and paprika base) and I always found that my ribs were over-spiced and powdery.  Lately I've been doing more of a Texas-style rub with a heavy black pepper base.

1/2 cup black pepper.

1/4 cup salt.

1.5 tbsp brown sugar.

1.5 tbsp paprika.

1 tbsp garlic powder.

1 tbsp onion powder.

This rub seemed to be a winner for me.  Instead of caking the rub on, I now use a shaker and just dust the ribs.  I want my rub to compliment the meat, not form a thick bark that just tastes like a bunch of spices.  Just my personal preference I have learned from my own experiences.

These same ingredients are what I use for boston butts, but I just double everything except the black pepper.


----------



## gary s (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey HB  like your rub. I have a bunch of different recipes depends on what I am in the mood for.  As you know with me I keep it pretty basic on Brisket.  But that's what everyone seems to like.

Weather starting to feel a little more like spring, even though it was 39 here this morning. Trying to get my garden tilled and ready, supposed to have have rain this afternoon and tomorrow.

Gary S


----------



## nchapelheel (Mar 26, 2014)

I use Jeff's rub for many things, but I also use "Adams Ultimate Rubb" which is made in Garner, NC.

www.ribrubb.com.  It works nicely with pork and, well what ever I have used it for in the MES 40.


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 26, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey HB  like your rub. I have a bunch of different recipes depends on what I am in the mood for.  As you know with me I keep it pretty basic on Brisket.  But that's what everyone seems to like.
> 
> Weather starting to feel a little more like spring, even though it was 39 here this morning. Trying to get my garden tilled and ready, supposed to have have rain this afternoon and tomorrow.
> 
> Gary S


I, too, have been trying to be more basic with my spices - especially on beef.  The recent tri tips I have done are just olive oil, salt/pepper, and smoke.  I need to get out and do a brisket when I have a whole Saturday...


----------



## danbono (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi All Looking for comments/opinions on Simply Marvelous rubs.,Cherry-Spicy Apple-and Sweet Seduction.

Thanks Dan


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 26, 2014)

I like this stuff (I add Black pepper and Garlic Powder)













4bbe241b-8c6f-45b8-aa7f-a6158d2109ff.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Mar 26, 2014






And this stuff (Add Pepper and garlic powder )













3494BS-2T.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Mar 26, 2014


----------



## danbono (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Al Here are the results of the rubs. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160558/boneless-butt-when-is-it-done

Thanks Dan


----------

